# Lucky



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:-D:lol:;-)8):-D:lol:8):roll:;-);-):BIGhappy:
100_2843.jpg


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

is he purple? pink? red? blue? cant decide!!! 
so much variation! he's lovely!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hes more red under his tank light but he definantly has purple in him. No pink but he has a blue streak down his tail.


----------



## heatherbee (Mar 23, 2010)

we had a betta fish that was named lucky. he died yesterday. so today we got one named unlucky!! )))))))))))


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> so today we got one named unlucky!! )))))))))))


Hehe
Sorry your Lucky Died.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

wow he looks BIG is he?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes, about 5 inches! (Maybe 4)


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow thats a BIG boy


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yup!
Go to www.bettafishcentral.wetpaint.com and become a user PLEEEEEEEEEZZ!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow he is very shiny and also very vibrant! :-D


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

